# Imperativo di andare – vai e va’



## TimLA

Ciao esperti!
Ho una domanda facile…magari.

Per la prima volta, ho visto l’imperativo di andare, seconda persona singolare, come "vai" *e* "va’ " (QUA).
So che “vai” è d’uso comune, ma non ho visto mai l’uso della parola "va’ " (qui sul forum).
C’è una differenza nell'uso tra le parole? – Regionale? Personale? Enfasi?
Ci sono sottigliezze nel uso?

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao,Tim! La questione riguarda l'imperativo dei verbi _dare, fare, stare, andare_, che vengono dall'indicativo e per i quali la forma apostrofata (da', fa', sta', va') convive con quella piena (dai, fai, stai, vai), e per alcuni linguisti anche con la forma non apostrofata (da, fa, sta, va). 
Guarda anche qui in I/E.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Ciao,Tim! La questione riguarda l'imperativo dei verbi _dare, fare, stare, andare_, che vengono dall'indicativo e per i quali la forma apostrofata (da', fa', sta', va') convive con quella piena (dai, fai, stai, vai), e per alcuni linguisti anche con la forma non apostrofata (da, fa, sta, va).
> Guarda anche qui in I/E.


 
Grazie amico mio!
Stavo pensando anche di "dare" - 
Lo studio un po'.
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Grazie amico mio!
> Stavo pensando anche *a* "dare" -  (a meno che tu non stia pensando, che so, '*di *dare' qualcosa a qualcuno... sei in vena di regali, Tim?)
> Lo studio un po'.
> Grazie!


Prego, amicone!


----------



## M_07

Ciao Necsus, perchè l'imperativo di alcuni verbi si coniuga solo in seconda persona,(tu), alcuni non si coniugano proprio, neanche al condizionale. 
Se voglio dire "vai"(tu), a lei come lo dico: va? Se dico "vada" a lei non è di nuovo congiuntivo presente?
Qualcuno lo sa?.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Marzia. Se ho capito bene la domanda, la risposta è 'vada'. 
Nell'imperativo la prima persona singolare non esiste, per la terza persona singolare e la prima e la terza plurali le voci coincidono con quelle del congiuntivo, mentre per la seconda plurale con l'indicativo.
E in alcuni verbi anche per seconda singolare e plurale le forme sono le stesse del congiuntivo: essere, avere, volere, sapere (famoso il 'se non lo sai, sallo' usato anche in una pubblicità). 
Era questo che t'interessava sapere?


----------



## M_07

Si, era questo che m'interessava capire, grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Figurati.


----------



## M_07

"Se non lo sai, sallo", dovrebbe essere coniugato correttamente come:
"se non lo sai, sappi", ma sembra strano questo imperativo, tanto che Fantozzi diceva: vadino, vadino...


----------



## Salegrosso

marzia07 said:


> "se non lo sai, sappi", ma sembra strano questo imperativo, tanto che Fantozzi diceva: vadino, vadino...


 
E' infatti impossibile parlare di imperativi di cortesia senza nominare o almeno, segretamente, pensare a Fantozzi. 
Un riferimento linguistico di una potenza eccezionale.


----------



## Stiannu

Questo per i poveri non italiani che si stanno chiedendo chi diavolo è (o sia?) Fantozzi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Per favore lasciamo il ragionier Ugo fuori da questo thread


Per i nostri amici stranieri: l'italiano parlato da Fantozzi, se mai avrete l'occasione di sentirlo,* non è* un buon esempio come si parla questa lingua.


----------



## Salegrosso

Giusto, come dice Paul, e anche di piu': e' diventato proprio l'esempio per antonomasia dello sbagliare l'imperativo con la forma di cortesia.
E' diventato un tal riferimento nell'immaginario collettivo che esiste anche l'aggettivo _fantozziano._
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_inglese/Italiano/F/fantozziano.shtml

Insomma, amici stranieri che state leggendo, secondo me Fantozzi e' un personaggio culturalmente e linguisticamente di un certo rilievo in Italia 
e calza a pennello proprio con questo thread (non me ne vogliate).


----------



## Necsus

'Venghi, vadi, facci' & co. ormai sono errori proverbiali, almeno come l'uso del condizionale al posto del congiuntivo nel periodo ipotetico, ma a quanto pare meno di due secoli fa erano nobilitati da un uso 'alto'. Dice Serianni (XI 77):
"Nel secolo scorso forme del genere erano abituali nella prosa del Leopardi: «benché tu vadi», «che tu non possi», «che tu non sappi», ecc. [...] Oggi il tipo _venghi, venghino_ 'venga, vengano' è considerato un forte solecismo ed è spesso adoperato con intento scherzoso."

E per quanto riguarda l'origine di queste 'sgrammaticature' viene detto:
"Notevole, nelle tre persone singolari e nella sesta, la forza d'attrazione esercitata dalla prima coniugazione (_parli, parlino_) su tutte le altre classi verbali, compresi gli ausiliari _essere_ e _avere_: sia nell'italiano antico, sia nell'italiano popolare contemporaneo."

Qui se ne è parlato anche in I/E.


----------



## Juri

Interessante il "repechage" di "Se non lo sai, sallo"
perche' retaggio di una moda manieristica, fortunatamente passeggera, di circa un secolo e mezzo fa, di cui ricordo d'aver letto una frase (sic)
"Sailo?
Sollo.
Sallo?
Sassi in Atene e in tutta Roma sassi!"


----------



## tamburun

Juri said:


> Interessante il "repechage" di "Se non lo sai, sallo"
> perche' retaggio di una moda manieristica, fortunatamente passeggera, di circa un secolo e mezzo fa, di cui ricordo d'aver letto una frase (sic)
> "Sailo?
> Sollo.
> Sallo?
> Sassi in Atene e in tutta Roma sassi!"


 

Questione molto nebulosa.

Fumagalli (_Chi l'ha detto_, Hoepli, 1980) ne riporta l'attribuzione ad un tragediografo fiorentino del primo diciannovesimo secolo, Umberto Verdeche, notando però che fra le tragedie sue a stampa il verso non si trova. [una query google con 'sassi in Atene' dà accesso alla pagina Google Libri del Fumagalli, che però, da nuovo membro del forum, non sono autorizzato ad incollare]

Per parte mia, ho vaga memoria che una mia insegnante di liceo a Firenze attribuisse il versaccio all'Alfieri, nelle cui tragedie, ne sono certo, non si trova (L'editore Laterza ce le mette cortesemente a disposizione - e con tanto di motore di ricerca, che si presume allestito a fini più scientifici del presente)

Interessante mito urbano, questo, per lo più in quanto semi-colto. Ricorda vagamente altri _apocrypha _quali il 'Play it again, Sam' di Rick in _Casablanca_ , che, _verbatim_, non esiste.


----------



## Luca97

TimLA said:


> Ciao esperti!
> Ho una domanda facile…magari.
> 
> Per la prima volta, ho visto l’imperativo di andare, seconda persona singolare, come "vai" *e* "va’ ".
> So che “vai” è d’uso comune, ma non ho visto mai l’uso della parola "va’ " (qui sul forum).
> C’è una differenza nell'uso tra le parole? – Regionale? Personale? Enfasi?
> Ci sono sottigliezze nel uso?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!



"Ma va' a quel paese!" - direi che potrebbe essere un buon esempio della seconda persona singolare dell'imperativo di andare in uso più che comune direi.


----------



## Gika

Amico Salegrosso, grazie per la informazione su Fantozzi, però non ho capito la espressione "calza a pennello", che cosa significa?
Grazie
Gika


----------



## Juri

Certi tipi di scarpe, specie quelle a punta, o se il cuoio non e' morbido abbastanza, non calzano mai bene.
Quelle fatte su misura dovrebbero calzare sempre a pennello.
(Come fossero dipinte sul piede)


----------



## Salegrosso

Caro Gika, come ha detto benissimo Juri: 
calzare a pennello meams _to fit perfectly._ 
Ciao .


----------



## Gika

Amici Juri e Salegrosso, adesso ho capito, è una locuzioni fisse, io la conosco per "ha calzato come un guanto"
Grazie tante
Gika


----------

